
Ask HN: What can I do with my $1000 GPU - rememberlenny
I have a desktop I built with two 1080TI GPU and some heavy duty RAM. What are things I can do that wouldn’t have been possible with my laptop or without spending a significant amount of time renting servers on a PAAS?
======
applecrazy
Deep learning. Seriously. Now that you have the computing power and the
graphics memory, you can fly through training models (relatively) for pennies
an hour. Cloud GPUs, such as the ones offered by AWS, are competitively priced
but expensive in the long run. Your GPU allows you to train larger models for
probably cheaper than any cloud provider out there (I haven't run the numbers,
though).

------
raooll
Deep learning, cryptocoin mining, etc

